# Conexiones de termostato de ac para auto



## chepao (Feb 14, 2016)

Amigos resulta que necesito conectar el termostato de un nissan sentra 85, todas las conexiones están cortadas y pues.
dicho termostato es el que va en el evaporador del auto bajo el tablero, consegui como pude el manual de reparacion reparacion, pero ahi no sale nada al respecto, he tomado fotografia y he hecho de una manera burda el PCB a ver si me guien un poco de donde van conectados los 5 cables que salen del mismo.

lleva el IC HA1822PS del que no encontre nada mas que un datasheet y esta en chino o japones, quien sabe. 
hay un componente que no se que es, lleva la nomenclatura 1AZ334k parece un diodo de silicio hay un zener y no se sus valores, (no se ven)

el termistor lo tengo y esta en buen estado, es largo, negro y no tiene datos en el.

aqui el datasheet.
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dlmain/Databooks-5/Document26213.pdf

















mmm son 7 cables, los ultimos dos que se observan abajo son los del termistor.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 15, 2016)

chepao, los cables del modulo estan codificados por color, no podes buscar en el arnes general esos colores?

si ese modulo(tengo alguna duda) es el de control de temperatura, tenes que buscar  los cables del forzador o blower, el relevador del compresor, y en el tablero el las llaves de regulacion, tambien seria bueno que te fijaras si viene con valvula de expancion tipo cigarro o la metalica (tipo cola de pato).







http://www.autoelectronico.com/003/nisemi004.jpg


----------



## chepao (Feb 15, 2016)

Amigo solaris8 gracias por tu respuesta, y pues te cuento.

el ac estaba funcionando, yo mande el auto al taller para ajuste de motor, cuando lo recogi habian cortado monton de cables, conectores y todo eso, la cuestion es me he decidido a hacer nuevas conexiones, porque por ningun lado encuentro los cables.

en el auto esta instalado el compresor, condensador y su ventilador, el filtro deshidratador, el evaporador, el blower que supongo que es el ventilador que va justo antes del evaporador y que airea el interior del auto,los relevadores se los robaron, me tacara comprarlos.

y este modulo que no se donde va conectado, dos cables son del termistor, el cual esta justo entre las aletas del evaporador, supongo al igual que tu que es el control de temperatura.

pero me quedan 5 cables sueltos y no se donde van, dos supongo que son de corriente, y quedan tres, y no de que seran.


----------



## John Miller (Feb 15, 2016)

Hola buen día de ese modulo que es un AC Thermal control amplifier, el TCA junto a la sonda  efectivamente va a las aletas del evaporador, este regula cuando el compresor se enciende y se apaga, el IC es un comparador de temperatura.

Tu pcb que hiciste esta un poco confuso, si pudieras tomarle una buena foto al módulo o hicieras un poco mejor el pcb te podriamos ayudar a identificarlos.

Creo que serian asi:

Un cable para el (+)

Dos cables (GND)

Dos cables para la sonda Termistor.

Uno para la salida de comparación de temperatura del modulo, para controlar el Fan junto con un indicador luminoso o de audio.

Uno para la entrada de comparación de Temperatura que actua junto con el Termistor.

El 1AZ334K se lee 1AZ33 y es un Diodo Zener http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.net/datasheets/185/139900_DS.pdf


Lo unico que vi fue un video a lo mejor puedas buscar mejor información en ingles como el siguiente nombre:

AC Thermo Control Amplifier






MK.


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 15, 2016)

> el blower que supongo que es el ventilador que va justo antes del evaporador y que airea el interior del auto,



si efectivamente
.





> los relevadores se los robaron, me tacara comprarlos



en este caso, creo que no te va a quedar de otra....
este es el diagrama que creo se ajusta a tu problema







tambien esta el plan B, hacer un control de temperatura, te dejo un ejemplo pero en el foro abundan ....





https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=1211984


----------

